# Cyclogest and AF



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  wonder if any one could tell me what is supposed to happen with AF when your on Cyclogest suppositories.

After no one listening for a year we changed clinics after an unsussefull IUI in Dec.  My new doctor recognised my LP was to short 11 days is with spotting from 7/8 dpo.  She gave me Cyclogest ths month and we are then going to do another IUI next.

Im on day 9 dpo and no spotting.... hurray,  but Im not sure what happens now,  does AF come anyway or do you have to stop the Cyclogest once you have a BFP?

Has anyone any experience?

Thanks

Katie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

When on cyclogest, it can stop your af coming so it is important to do a preg test at the right time. If bfp, then you would need to continue with them for a while longer. If bfn then stop the pessaries and af should come.

Ruth


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

i have been told to stay on cyclogest until pos+,in the past and then even with bfp i would of had to cont...with it for a few weeks.but on the other hand i have started with bleed not much tested neg- yesterday and now must retest tomorrow as still not a full af,but i have been told that cyclogest could be stopping this coming and if i get neg- tomorrow i am to stop cyclogest to let af come properly,so carry on i would say or ring ur clinic is the best thing and see what they advise.goodluck thinking pos+ for u.


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for that,  it seems to make sense now.

Tweetie - how many dpo are you now?

Thanks

Katie


----------

